# Buying new burstner harmony cd 690 g motorhome



## Colin M (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi,
This will be our first Burstner motorhome and would appreciate any comments on reliability,build quality and general practicality of these motorhomes.
Many Thanks
Colin


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

At least you have answers on the other sites....A bit late for buying advice but Derek's links look helpful!:wink2:


----------

